# Georgie and adequan



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful info on Adequan. We are thinking about it for our girl and am glad to hear your experience.

Thanks


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Really happy to read this. I have had all of mine on Glucosamine, fish oil, and HA for quite awhile but we have just started talking about putting my older ones on Adequan.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so glad it's helping your old guys! 

Can you refresh my memory--is it supposed to be injected intramuscular or is subcutaneous OK?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It goes intramuscularly. Even my husband who is not as invested in these dogs as I am, has noticed that Georgie is moving with much less stiffness. Gotta go, George, Mick, and I are off to nose works class!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Does it work on people? I could use some. Many years ago my physician recommended I use glucosomin and chondrotin (still can't spell them) back when it was primarily for dogs and I had to go to the health food store to get it. In the last 20 years I haven't gotten any younger or less stiff and sore although I did have my knees replaced.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> Does it work on people? I could use some. Many years ago my physician recommended I use glucosomin and chondrotin (still can't spell them) back when it was primarily for dogs and I had to go to the health food store to get it. In the last 20 years I haven't gotten any younger or less stiff and sore although I did have my knees replaced.


In the late 90s, early 00s, we took one of our Goldens to the orthopedic specialty practice here. The vet said his partner was skiing, had sore knees, injected himself with Adequan and reported it worked beautifully, but it burned like the dickens! At the time it was not labelled for human use. I'm not sure if it is now or not. 

Do you use omega 3 fish oils? I started taking them when my knee was aching and the pain was gone in 2 weeks! I had an xray taken before I started taking them and the ortho said I had arthritis in the knees. I think they help me so much!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have had good experiences with Adequan injections on Toby. 
But once his left hip totally gave out and he had FHO done, I don't need the injections anymore, but I am still keeping him on the fish oil and Cosequin DS plus MSM for prevention. 
I think adequan is a great product!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bumping this up for anyone one the fence about giving Adequan to an older dog. When this thread was first posted, I was talking to my vet about starting my older ones on Adequan. We are just about to finish up with the loading doses on my ~11 (Mike), ~12, (Maggie) and ~13 (Susie) year olds--the difference in each has been amazing, so much that Jim keeps commenting on it. If I had any doubts, they are all gone. It is my understanding that until recently it was advised that Adequan needed to be given intramuscularly but can now be given subcutaneously (which is how I give all of mine).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been giving Finn his sub q, hearing it is as effective. Is it better IM? Do you give George his in his shoulder?


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad to hear the positive results. I had met a woman on the street with a fifteen year old golden who she was ready to put down and then started adequan and said it was amazing. I met her dog and would have never ever guessed its age. My vet said she rarely used it but there weren't any major contraindications/side effects so I didn't seem the harm in trying. Unfortunately, the results for my girl were minimal but it is nice to hear that others did well   I am a firm believer in ...you don't know until you try!!!


----------

